# Wiring For Control Panel



## Dan Pratt (14/6/12)

Hi, 

I recently read through "' i want matho's controller " thread and..... I want one too  I got inspired to complete my control panel for a single vessel brewing system. 

It seems quite old school in comparison to the current design of the multi step controller but I had most of the parts in the shed and made some time to buy a box and put them all together. 

Could I ask for help with a wiring diagram for the unit in the photo's so _I _can get it up and running. Please help?

2 x 10A 250v 3 pin plugs ( pump and heater ) 
2 x 12v 3 pin switches ( 1 red 1 green, not that that matters..)
1 x PID Temp Controller - Sesto D1S-VR-24
1 x SSR 25a - Fotek
1 x K type Temp Sensor ( not Pictured ) 
1 x 240v power lead










Also, do i need a heatsink for the solid state relay?

If you need any more info or pictures to help with the scematic drawing please ask.

Dan


----------



## mxd (14/6/12)

you'll need a heat sink on the ssr


----------



## Robbo2234 (14/6/12)

Yep you will need a heat sink for sure

here is a pic of mine that's in progress at the moment







BUT......
if you don't know what your doing be careful!! its 240v @ 10+amps, 1 amp can kill you this stuff bites!


----------



## BigDaddy (14/6/12)

Hi Guys,

I'm in the process of building a controller for my new RIMS setup - can u please advise where u got these boxes? They seems to be difficult to locate!

Cheers,

BD


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/6/12)

BigDaddy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm in the process of building a controller for my new RIMS setup - can u please advise where u got these boxes? They seems to be difficult to locate!
> 
> ...



Hi, 
I got mine from Jaycar its catalogue number Hb6404, they are 35 bucks. Mine comes with latches but you can get the screw close types. 
Go online to find the items at the Jaycar website.


----------



## mxd (14/6/12)

I got mine from middy's.

If you look at wolf's build you'll see he grabbed from ebay.


----------



## Verbyla (14/6/12)

BigDaddy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm in the process of building a controller for my new RIMS setup - can u please advise where u got these boxes? They seems to be difficult to locate!
> 
> ...



Go to an electrical wholesaler. Ideal, Middy's, AWM or Rexel.


----------



## dicko (14/6/12)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently read through "' i want matho's controller " thread and..... I want one too  I got inspired to complete my control panel for a single vessel brewing system.
> 
> ...



Sorry to be a bit off topic but can you or anyone tell me where to get those 240v 3pin plug bases on line.
I have searched jaycar and other suppliers without any success

Cheers


----------



## BigDaddy (14/6/12)

mxd said:


> I got mine from middy's.
> 
> If you look at wolf's build you'll see he grabbed from ebay.




Thanks - I need it to be deep enough for the PID controller. Most of the Jaycar ones appear to be too shallow (I believe u need approx 100mm internal space) when I looked on their site. Also have a saved search on Ebay for them too...just like the look of the side latch one in the above pics. How deep are these? I see that there is a PID in there.


----------



## jayahhdee (14/6/12)

For the mains plug search jaycar for "MAINS PANEL SOCKET" its CAT. NO. PS4094


----------



## dicko (14/6/12)

jayahhdee said:


> For the mains plug search jaycar for "MAINS PANEL SOCKET" its CAT. NO. PS4094



Thank you for that, Knowing the correct description makes a difference.

Cheers


----------



## mxd (14/6/12)

dicko said:


> Thank you for that, Knowing the correct description makes a difference.
> 
> Cheers



http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=PS4094


----------



## matho (14/6/12)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently read through "' i want matho's controller " thread and..... I want one too  I got inspired to complete my control panel for a single vessel brewing system.
> 
> ...



Hi Dan,

I'm not too sure what you want to control with those switches as they are 12v ( is that the maximum volts they are rated for or just the light), also the PID that you reference needs a 12v -24v power supply to run it. I assume you would like to be able to turn the pump and PID on and off with the switches. Could you be more specific about what you have and what you want to achieve.
cheers steve


----------



## Robbo2234 (14/6/12)

Hey matho,

how do you know the PID needs 12v?


----------



## kirem (14/6/12)

Pratty1 said:


> 1 x PID Temp Controller - Sesto D1S-VR-24






Robbo2234 said:


> Hey matho,
> 
> how do you know the PID needs 12v?



View attachment 55218


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/24V-AC-DC-Digit...=item3371b181de


----------



## Robbo2234 (14/6/12)

phew,

just had a hole crap do i need a 12v power supply for my pid!!

I got the D1S-VR-220


----------



## Wolfy (15/6/12)

Robbo2234 said:


> I got the D1S-VR-220


Your D1S-VR-220 is the 220/240V model, the OP has the 24V model: Sesto D1S-VR-24


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/6/12)

matho said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I'm not too sure what you want to control with those switches as they are 12v ( is that the maximum volts they are rated for or just the light), also the PID that you reference needs a 12v -24v power supply to run it. I assume you would like to be able to turn the pump and PID on and off with the switches. Could you be more specific about what you have and what you want to achieve.
> cheers steve




Hi matho, 

The idea is to have the 240v mains power lead to power the PID. When I turn on the power at the main powerpoint the PID controller would come on. The switches would then enable that 240v power to run through to the pump and heater when switched on. 

I think a couple of things may need to change. eg the PID is a 24v and switched are 12v and I have 240v mains coming in and 240v going out through the pump and heater outlets..... (Obviously the ktype sensor would switch the PID Heater on/off as required)

What would you suggest? do i need 240v swicthes and a 220v PID or is there a way around this....  

Dan


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/6/12)

BigDaddy said:


> Thanks - I need it to be deep enough for the PID controller. Most of the Jaycar ones appear to be too shallow (I believe u need approx 100mm internal space) when I looked on their site. Also have a saved search on Ebay for them too...just like the look of the side latch one in the above pics. How deep are these? I see that there is a PID in there.




The HB6404 from jaycar which is pictured in the OP is 130mm deep. the box itself is 200mm x 200mm square. 

Dan


----------



## Wolfy (15/6/12)

Pratty1 said:


> What would you suggest? do i need 240v swicthes and a 220v PID or is there a way around this....


Using a power adapter/transformer is likely to be cheaper than buying a new PID, so I'd just include that as part of the build.
You could then use the 12V switches down-stream of the adapter/transformer to switch the PID and pump on/off.
However, the problem with doing that (at least in my limited understanding of the electrical workings of PIDs & SSRs) is that the 240V heating circuit remains open even when the PID/SSR is 'off' so it's much safer to switch both the 240V active and neutral (upstream of the PID), which would not be possible if you used the adapter/transformer and 12V switches.


----------



## matho (15/6/12)

Hey dan,

firstly I would get a 12v power supply for the PID either at little transformer like THIS or a 12v switch mode power supply off ebay .
Next I would get a 240v DPST rocker switch like THIS so you can switch the whole unit on or off. Then get a SPST rocker switch like THIS to switch the pump on and off, one of the 12v switches can be used to switch the 12v coming out of the PID to the SSR, that would mean you can have the PID on and the HEATER off. There is a number of ways to wire this up, I can supply a wiring diagram but you will need to get your work checked out but a qualified person before you use it.

cheers steve


----------



## samward (15/6/12)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently read through "' i want matho's controller " thread and..... I want one too  I got inspired to complete my control panel for a single vessel brewing system.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

While I don't mean to be a downer on the thread (I'm all for DIY), but if you are planning on wiring up a 240V control box, and you can't work out how to connect the components you have, frankly I'm a little concerned.

240V is not to be messed with. It will kill you. And despite what Robbo said, as little as 50mA can kill you.

As I said, I'm not trying to have a go at you. But if someone randomly walked up to me and asked me these questions, my first response would be to give them the name of a sparky.

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/6/12)

samward said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> While I don't mean to be a downer on the thread (I'm all for DIY), but if you are planning on wiring up a 240V control box, and you can't work out how to connect the components you have, frankly I'm a little concerned.
> 
> ...




Thankyou for the concern, I do appreciate that I can be harmed/killed from this. 
I have full intentions of seeing a sparky he lives in the street and is due for a visit to do the outdoor lights and I will have I checked then. 
Getting the right parts and the wiring drawing will see that's it's done right. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/6/12)

matho said:


> Hey dan,
> 
> firstly I would get a 12v power supply for the PID either at little transformer like THIS or a 12v switch mode power supply off ebay .
> Next I would get a 240v DPST rocker switch like THIS so you can switch the whole unit on or off. Then get a SPST rocker switch like THIS to switch the pump on and off, one of the 12v switches can be used to switch the 12v coming out of the PID to the SSR, that would mean you can have the PID on and the HEATER off. There is a number of ways to wire this up, I can supply a wiring diagram but you will need to get your work checked out but a qualified person before you use it.
> ...



Good stuff Matho, I looked at the parts and can get those now worries. So with he transformer, a main power switch and a new 240v switches for the pump and heater I can get wiring done...ok.....
A little confused how 240v Is coming in, transforms into 12v to the PID then runs through 240v rocker switches to make 240v power to the heater of course after running through the SSR? . 
The pump only requires 12 v so do I keep that switch at 12v? 

I'm such a novice with wiring, voltage and amperage. 
I have a sparky who can check the work.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/6/12)

Pratty1 said:


> Good stuff Matho, I looked at the parts and can get those now worries. So with he transformer, a main power switch and a new 240v switches for the pump and heater I can get wiring done...ok.....
> A little confused how 240v Is coming in, transforms into 12v to the PID then runs through 240v rocker switches to make 240v power to the heater of course after running through the SSR? .
> The pump only requires 12 v so do I keep that switch at 12v?
> 
> ...



Thankyou everyone for the posting to the thread. I have updated my switches and PID to 240v and will get an electrician to help me with the wire up. All good. Will post some info when i get her up and running. 

Have a great day


----------

